
Ask HN: What is your modern web development stack? - tdfx
Such as:
- language&#x2F;framework
- JavaScript libraries
- HTML&#x2F;layout frameworks
- CSS preprocessor
- deployment web server
- database
- containers, VMs, bare metal?
======
dasmoth
If I'm calling the shots, up until recently it's been:

Backend: Clojure + Postgres. Keep it as simple as possible.

Frontend: Simple server-side templating in Clojure if that's sufficient. React
(from either JS or ClojureScript) if non-trivial client-side interactivity is
needed. My experiences with Javascript "frosting" on mostly-server-side
applications hasn't been great -- can easily end up more complicated than an
all-React implementation, even if you need server-side rendering.

But I'm increasingly keen to avoid the JVM, so future projects will probably
have something else on the backend. I've used node backends a few times
recently, mostly in "need to glue something together _fast_ " contexts, and
have been pleasantly surprised.

------
zmmmmm
Lately have picked up Micronaut which is a very interesting take because it
has no support for traditional front end, but supports SPA style front ends
really nicely. So:

VueJS + Vuetify + Micronaut/Groovy (services) + Postgres

All of it is (except postgres) pure JVM so the VM vs bare metal question is
more a logistics / deployment choice.

------
topicseed
Backends: App Engine NodeJS & Google Cloud Functions

Databases: MongoDB Atlas, MySQL & Firestore

Frontend: React for the app, Wordpress for the marketing site

------
mindcrime
Server: Groovy / Grails, Docker, ECS, Postgres

Frontend: (current) Bootstrap, jQuery (future) evaluating Vue.js

Auth / SSO: CAS, OAuth, Spring Security

------
quantummkv
Backend: LAMP with Laravel

Frontend: React for data intensive applications. Vannila js for everything
else.

------
aespinoza
Backend: C#/Go/Python, Docker, Kubernetes

Frontend: Asp.net/Javascript/Ext.Net/CSS

------
WhyDoPeople
Work = Perl backend, jQuery fronted. Hobby project 1 = MEAN stack

I use jenkins for both

------
cjxkaka
server：java/spring,springcloud frontend：vue.js

